# 100% Mosquito 4/16 NOAA...full soon!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

FYI- In case you've missed the DAILY updated roster or the Rodmakers meeting this past Saturday....

The first event for the 100% payout Northern Open Anglers Association at Mosquito Creek Reservoir 4/16/11 is 18 teams from filling the capped field.

I haven't any control over this folks. 

You all did GREAT with saving the calls on Madness...please don't blow it.

I'm camped down in the cold just like everyone...a touch cranky even 

If you wanna fish, just do it. 

Either by snail mail of the annual flyers sent over a month ago, print a registration form offline or pay by credit for instant entry remains OPEN. 

If mailing- yesterday might be too late...

http://www.dobass.com/2011WEBFORMS/NOAA/2011NOAARULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

By Saturday this one most likely will be filled...

Nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am inn!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to get back to Mosquito again this year! She is not going to get the best of me this time. For those tournament anglers that have not fished this series or lake do not miss out on "In my opinion" the best lake in the entire state. 


Jami Norman


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

My Boy's first big tournament was Nip's Chautauqua gig last year. He is STOKED about startin' the year out at Mosquito.

Ding <----12 lbs plus with a dink last year


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Even Dinger made it in!

Down to *09*spots 

Irony that it's always the same people who call me, or is it just procrastination turned into an enemy... 

I guess they saw this post and somehow thought I would have a different answers...

Yes, the online feature is working fine... 

No, I don't accept payments at my home... 

No, Madness is not part of NOAA, you must be a member of NOAA to fish...

Yes,online payment feature offers instant placement into the field

These are signs of an EARLY spring!!!!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Only two spots remain for 4/16 Mosquito...

I will get the snail mail tomorrow and re-open the online payment service at SAT 2/12 at 5:00pm should there be any remaining positions.

Any entries recd tomorrow will be determined by postmark date- all others will be contacted and returned.

Spring is NEAR!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As anticipated the NOAA Mosquito event for 4/16 filled with mailed entries today (and then some...)

If you have received a voice mail from me, please respond with your intentions regarding your entry.

If you haven't got a call but know your entry was mailed feel free to give me a heads up at [email protected] on what you desire for your entry
(1.RETURN 2.TEAR-UP 3.APPLY TO ANY NOAA EVENT...PS- "Sticking it in my rear" will result in banning..forever..and ever)

Hopefully ice will be off 4/16  

Nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip

Theres an idea the first ever NOAA WINTER MADNESS bass through the ice tournament

Mark


----------

